# Reparando Joystick



## Danizaca (Jun 19, 2012)

Resulta que tengo que reparar un Joystick USB. El único problema era la ficha, asi que fui a comprar una y la cambié. Anoté el orden de los colores y lo coloqué tal cual.
Resulta que cuando lo conecto, a los 5 segundos se escucha un sonido, como de que algo largó chispa y se quemó. Efectivamente, este largaba olor a quemado. Abro el joystick y busco algo negro, o que se note que está quemado, pero nada. Pero me di cuenta que en la esquina del joystick, donde van los cables para uno de los vibradores, empieza a recalentar. El pegamento que lleva se derrite. No se qué podría estar pasando.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2012)

Si se derrite y eso es porque un filamento de los cables que estan soldados muy juntitos, se ha salido y esta tocando (o muy cerca) del cable que le sigue...eso es una fuga...una pequeña cantidad de corriente que se va todo el tiempo hasta que se calienta tanto que se derrite o chispea


----------



## oaguevar (Nov 29, 2012)

Paso a explicar lo que he hecho he metido un joystick normal de pc en un volante o timón todo bien pero los potencio metros del timón me giran muy rápido y quisiera saber que puedo hacer para agrandar el giro que no sea tan corto, me dijeron que era resistencia pero cual y como soy un novato completo

Solo eso necesito saber como alargar el giro del potenciómetro claro sin cambiarlo o hay que comprar un potenciómetro diferente



Encontré ésto en la internet de una persona q*UE* se creo el timon desde cero y puso esto pero como se que tanto tiene mi potenciómetro para aplicar esto.

Tope de "sensibilidad" que tiene el pad, eso quiere decir, que todo lo que resta para hacer tope físico, es al tope, es lo mismo girar 40° que los 85° restantes, para solucionar esto, hay que "duplicar" el valor del potenciómetro, con dos resistencias en serie, una en cada punta del potenciómetro. de 47 k

Sigo con esto gracias igual tambien a alguien le sirve jaja

Gracias de antemano


----------



## abraham1606 (Abr 13, 2014)

Cuando prendo mi ps3 el comando se mueve solo *H*A*c*ia una sola dirección en este caso *H*A*c*ia abajo al momento de poner el juego sigue el problema  pero no estoy seguro si es RL joystick o la flechita quisiera saber que tiene y como lo puedo reparar


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2014)

si presionas la flechita o el joystick y no sientes un click quiere decir que es el microswitch, basta con destaparlo y reemplazarlo. si sientes ese click puede estar tambien roto y basta con reemplazarlo, si no se mejora al   reemplazarlo es otra cosa XD


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola:
No se si os sirve lo que os voy a contar, pero ahi va:
Mi raton (el del ordenador, por supuesto) que ya tiene varios años; primero empezo a fallar la rueda, le cambie el encoder, y fue bien durante un tiempo, luego me di cuenta que en algunas aplicaciones, me hacia como un doble click aunque yo clickara una vez, asi que le cambie el microswitch izquierdo, y bien, y ahora me doy cuenta que el boton derecho tambien me esta dando fallos...  ya me da pereza volver a desmontarlo de nuevo


----------

